# Rivers with Liquer Stores, Bars or Micro Breweries within walking Distance of Take-ou



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Rivers with Liquor Stores, Bars or Micro Breweries within walking Distance of Take-out.

Interesting conversation at Mountain Toad after a day of powder.
I own all the guide books and this important piece of beta is usual not included. Please add to list.


Idaho: Main Fork take-out in Riggins
NF Payette & SF Payette take-ouy in Banks
Upper NF Payette (Carbonton?) to bar at Smiths Ferry
Lochsa: long version to Three Rivers Resort 
Lower Selway: to Three Rivers Resort

Colorado: Lower Clear Creek; take-out in Golden
Upper Clear Creek: takeout at Kermits (RIP)
Arkansas: Pine Creek/Numbers all the way to Eddyline in BV
Arkansas: Browns all the way to Salida
Arkansas: Royal Gorge to downtown Cannon City
Animas: Durango City Run
Boulder Creek: to Pearl Street or the new Brew Pub at 38th & Arapahoe
Lower Roaring Fork to Glenwood
Colorado: Shoshone to Glenwood 
Eagle: Numerous options in Vail, Edwards, Wolcott and Eagle
Platte: Confluence Park


Then there are the rivers where the bar is at a good lunch stop:

Poudre: Mishiwawa Inn (sp?)
Roaring Fork / Slaughterhouse: Woody Creek Grill
Platte: Platte River Yacht Club


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

San Juan Mexican Hat UT Is the San Juan Inn still there? The one by the bridge.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Rich said:


> Rivers with Liquor Stores, Bars or Micro Breweries within walking Distance of Take-out. Interesting conversation at Mountain Toad after a day of powder. I own all the guide books and this important piece of beta is usual not included. Please add to list. Idaho: Main Fork take-out in Riggins NF Payette & SF Payette take-ouy in Banks Upper NF Payette (Carbonton?) to bar at Smiths Ferry Lochsa: long version to Three Rivers Resort Lower Selway: to Three Rivers Resort Colorado: Lower Clear Creek; take-out in Golden Upper Clear Creek: takeout at Kermits (RIP) Arkansas: Pine Creek/Numbers all the way to Eddyline in BV Arkansas: Browns all the way to Salida Arkansas: Royal Gorge to downtown Cannon City Animas: Durango City Run Boulder Creek: to Pearl Street or the new Brew Pub at 38th & Arapahoe Lower Roaring Fork to Glenwood Colorado: Shoshone to Glenwood Eagle: Numerous options in Vail, Edwards, Wolcott and Eagle Platte: Confluence Park Then there are the rivers where the bar is at a good lunch stop: Poudre: Mishiwawa Inn (sp?) Roaring Fork / Slaughterhouse: Woody Creek Grill Platte: Platte River Yacht Club


You're in the first step: admitting you have a problem. The second step has to do with acknowledging your need for a liver transplant.


----------



## tombonanno (Mar 23, 2012)

*mex hat*

pizza and salads at mex hat take out


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Paradise Lodge on the Rogue*

It may not be near the take-out, but Paradise Lodge on the Rogue river is tough to beat. But you better bring cash!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't forget the Milk Run of the Ark. Put in at BV and take out at the River Runners Bar and Grill.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Canon City, end of the Royal Gorge run. Take out at Centennial Park, not the Pink House takeout. Can walk downtown about 3 blocks to Royal Gorge Brewing Company. Killer food and an incredible brewmaster. 
Little more than walking distance, but if you run Bighorn Canyon and take out at parkdale, stop at the top of 8 mile hill. Whitewater Bar and Grill, owned by a former guide and current owner of Royal Gorge Rafting. They'll be running pics of days rafting runs through the Gorge.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Rich said:


> Idaho: Main Fork take-out in Riggins
> NF Payette & SF Payette take-ouy in Banks
> Upper NF Payette (Carbonton?) to bar at Smiths Ferry
> Lochsa: long version to Three Rivers Resort
> Lower Selway: to Three Rivers Resort


Rich…..the Main is not a Fork it is the Main. The Main Salmon. Whatever, but it is not a fork. And on the Main there are so many bars you would not believe. Near a takeout? Well you can take out at any of those bars. 
Headwaters. Redfish to Upper Stanley. Walk to the Kasino Klub. 3 blocks.
Upper to Lower Stanley. Bridge Street. About 10 steps. 
Lower Stanley to Sunbeam. They usually have beverages up the hill seasonally. 

Sunbeam to Torrey's Hole. 1/4 mile from the takeout. Open seasonally. Many, many 12 packs for swimmers have been purchased at this store. 

Torrey's to Clayton. 2 or 3 bars about 100 yards from the river…..and it just keeps going all the way to Corn Creek like that.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

carvedog said:


> Rich…..the Main is not a Fork it is the Main. The Main Salmon. Whatever, but it is not a fork. And on the Main there are so many bars you would not believe. Near a takeout? Well you can take out at any of those bars.
> Headwaters. Redfish to Upper Stanley. Walk to the Kasino Klub. 3 blocks.
> Upper to Lower Stanley. Bridge Street. About 10 steps.
> Lower Stanley to Sunbeam. They usually have beverages up the hill seasonally.
> ...


Yep, Main Salmon, not the Main Fork Salmon. Downside of posting after an evening in a brewpub. Also did not realize Stanley had two takeouts.

Doing a North Fork to Riggins run this June any bars I need to know about?
Already planning a Guinnesse Float at Buckskin Bill's / Five Mile Bar.


----------



## spacecase (Oct 20, 2011)

Animas: I like to stop midway through the town run for beers and brats on the Discovery Museum patio.......or head into china café for a volcano!!! Good way to prep for smelter.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Yellowstone has a bunch. You can even catch a show in pine creek then night float to camp. But we usually stop in emigrant for a beer and a shot. You can eat there too but I like my burgers better and its not like you have been deprived of civilization on day 2. Then there's Livingston, lots of bars there.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Rancho Del Rio*

Center of the universe
KK's BBQ on the upper Colorado


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

carvedog said:


> Rich…..the Main is not a Fork it is the Main. The Main Salmon. Whatever, but it is not a fork.


Ba-da-BOOM! This is akin to people saying "Lower Main Salmon". It is the Lower Salmon, there is no other Lower Salmon to differentiate, and the Main Salmon is not called the Main Main Salmon, so the Lower is just the Lower.

Rich are you coming up to Idaho this spring? Looks to be a good year to hit the Lochsa and others.


----------



## boonekayak (Apr 13, 2010)

*Poudre*



Rich said:


> Poudre: Mishiwawa Inn (sp?)


Mishawaka/ The Mish. Also rated in the top 3 best outdoor music venues in the country! And yes, you can still get a Rocky Mountain oyster here.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Oak Creek into Sedona, AZ. Oak Creek Brewery is waiting for you.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Love the Eddyline in BV but the Deerhammer Distillery is worth a couple block walk as well.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Don't forget you can always pick up a 6-pack of 3.2 PBR at the Kum-n-Go by the Glenwood WW Park!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

The PCT comes down from the north right into the parking lot for the Belden Resort on the N. Fork Feather River.

I don't see packing booze for a rafter as an issue.

========

However, for a hiker, the parking lot was close enough.

Cold river.
Cold Beer.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

zercon said:


> Center of the universe
> KK's BBQ on the upper Colorado


 Love it nothing like an over priced hot dog served up by god herself. You got a 20 on you? for what, I want a brat and beer.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Pole Bridge Saloon NF Flathead river


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Groves Black Dog in New Castle, and hogback pizza and spirits liquors for those who pass south canyon and want to run dinosaur at big water or fish


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

If you on the Dolores River, the Bedrock General store is just up the road from the bridge. They do sell liquor. After running out of liquor, I hiked up to the place on the off chance it sold booze. I walked in and saw nothing on the shelves. I was about to walk out and the clerk ask me what I was looking for. Turns out there is a locked, separate room next store full of booze. Trip saved. For legal reason I don't think they can keep the booze in the main General Store.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

The Taylor And Gunnison river in Almont you can get beers at Three Rivers or the Almont resort then Float down and get some wine and Italian food at Garlic Mikes. Then head down to the Trough for some surfin turf... I've got to move back to the valley!


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

Just have to say that this thread has had the most useful info of anything I have read here in months. Nobody bitches when it comes to booze threads. Bar at Pleasure Park after running the Gunny Gorge is always a good way to end the day. Nothing fancy but does the job.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

I had a buddy that needed to buy beer once at a place called the flying B. Expensive, but worth it...
I think we were floating a little river called the central middle anadromous fish salmon tributary inflow stream to the main forks salmon before it hits the bottom mouth section...


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Phil U. said:


> Oak Creek into Sedona, AZ. Oak Creek Brewery is waiting for you.


Also Garlands has amazing brews and sandwiches at the put-in for the Indian Gardens section. Headed there now, 1000 cfs!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Andy H. said:


> Don't forget you can always pick up a 6-pack of 3.2 PBR at the Kum-n-Go by the Glenwood WW Park!


Geno's on the north side for the good stuff!


----------



## jnich (Jan 13, 2012)

New owners took cards last time I was through (2013).


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

If the poudre play park gets built under the current plan the takeout will be within walking distance of a number of bars and breweries. Fingers crossed


----------



## jnich (Jan 13, 2012)

jnich said:


> New owners took cards last time I was through (2013).


Meaning Paradise Lodge on the Rogue.


----------



## markinsteamboat (Apr 4, 2008)

*Steamboat Town run*

Not too many places listed here that you can float, eat and drink, and then continue on; with no driving required. Mishawaka is certainly in that catagory.
Downtown - river right, you can sometimes throw a rope to someone, tie up on the rocks, and climb the bank up to the back yard of Sunpies. Great po-boy sandwiches, and STRONG hurricanes and other thirst quenchers (not for the driver of course).
Pay your tab with a soggy twenty, and jump back in for the C hole...


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

markinsteamboat said:


> Sunpies
> Pay your tab with a soggy twenty, and jump back in for the C hole...


Also add stops at Sweetwater and Double Z before the C hole.


Certainly enjoyed 5 mile bar and Buckskin Bill's on the Main, porter root beer float...


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> Ba-da-BOOM! This is akin to people saying "Lower Main Salmon". It is the Lower Salmon, there is no other Lower Salmon to differentiate, and the Main Salmon is not called the Main Main Salmon, so the Lower is just the Lower.
> 
> Rich are you coming up to Idaho this spring? Looks to be a good year to hit the Lochsa and others.


Plan on being in Yellow Pine for the 4th of July.
Really hope to catch the South Fork at a proper level.
Right now the snow pack in Colorado is shaping up to be a great year so might stay close to home for May & early June.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

elkhaven said:


> Pole Bridge Saloon NF Flathead river


Had forgotten the Pole Bridge Saloon, my daughter used to guide on the Flathead and I have pulled in at Pole Bridge for a cold one.



fourtyfloater said:


> Just have to say that this thread has had the most useful info of anything I have read here in months. Nobody bitches when it comes to booze threads. Bar at Pleasure Park after running the Gunny Gorge is always a good way to end the day. Nothing fancy but does the job.


Was not sure if LeRoy's Pleasure Park was still open. It has been years since he ran our shuttles in a beat up Suburban held together with duct tape.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

I have very fond memories of pizza and sierra Nevada on tap on an outdoor patio in downieville after my first nf yuba many years ago. Not quite the take out (we did Rossascos that day) but would work if coming off of moss canyon I think. Bliss.


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

Pleasure Park still open even though LeRoy passes several years ago. His wife Caroline still runs the place.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

jmacn said:


> Also Garlands has amazing brews and sandwiches at the put-in for the Indian Gardens section. Headed there now, 1000 cfs!


Damn, sounds like fun right now. Hope you had a good run, I love Oak Creek.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

3 laps yesterday. Amazing day in Sedona. I wonder if anyone went for the AZ trifecta? Ski, paddle, ride? The paddling was too good to care about a powder day or perfect trail conditions.


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

*California*

Kern: If you run the upper down to the park you end in up Kernville so u have allot of choices. The Hut, The Sportsman, River View, Kernville Saloon and a short drive up road is Kern River Brewery

Kaweah: You can have drinks at The Gateway Restaurant at put in then stop at River View for lunch. Patio is right over river, pull up boat and walk in. Pick up 12er at the gas station by the “Slickies” you are good to go

South Fork American: Run the upper and take out at 49 bridge u can take a short walk to the River Shack or Coloma Club. Greenwood take out is just down road. Also, grab more suds at gas station for lower.

North Yuba : Downieville Put in for Rossaco Ravine take for Moss Canyon. Walk up from river right and take your choice, cool old gold mining town.

These two are a short drive from takeout but are on way and are total classics.

Tuolumne: Iron Door in Groveland. Boaters, bikers, local tweekers and French tourists on their way to Yosemite all hanging together at California’s oldest bar ( or so they say)

North Fork American: ( Giant Gap) Head to the Cape View on Hwy. 174 outside of Colfax. It might be called The Red Frog now but either way it has a great patio w/ a view back into Giant Gap that is really nice. Catch it at sunset and it was totally worth the short drive off of 80.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

Alas, Bedrock Store has been closed for the past few years. Would make a good Mountain Buzz International Headquarters.

Gateway takeout on the Dolores has a swanky resort with very clean bars and restaurants with no prohibition on river stink. All I could think of when eating there after load-out was: "How much for the little girl?"


----------



## MSW9 (May 1, 2008)

There is West Glacier Bar or what the locals call "Freida's" in West Glacier on the Middle Fork of the Flathead.


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

*Upper San Juan , Pagosa Springs*

Riff Raff Brewing Downtown Pagosa Springs is a great lunch spot for a full day down the "Juan"


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

spider said:


> Yellowstone has a bunch. You can even catch a show in pine creek then night float to camp. But we usually stop in emigrant for a beer and a shot. You can eat there too but I like my burgers better and its not like you have been deprived of civilization on day 2. Then there's Livingston, lots of bars there.


 Montana Rib and Chop is more of a restaurant than a bar, but it's a must when I'm in Livingston.



elkhaven said:


> Pole Bridge Saloon NF Flathead river


 "Northern Lights" Saloon. 

...and a big Danish from the Polebridge Merc when you get up in the morning. :smokin:



MSW9 said:


> There is West Glacier Bar or what the locals call "Freida's" in West Glacier on the Middle Fork of the Flathead.


Beat me to it. :laughing:

But on a sunny day, I'd rather hang out at the bridge with a cooler and the crew.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Spent the 4th of July in Polebridge last year, WOW, crazy fun party!! Would like to make it an annual event or at least semi-annual


----------



## flyfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

dryfly said:


> I had a buddy that needed to buy beer once at a place called the flying B. Expensive, but worth it...
> I think we were floating a little river called the central middle anadromous fish salmon tributary inflow stream to the main forks salmon before it hits the bottom mouth section...


HaHa this made me spit my coffee out! I love the "main forks salmon before it hits the bottom mouth section" but that "bottom mouth section" is great as well!


----------

